# Old Folk



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

They can hardly walk.
They can hardly see.
They can hardly hear.
What on earth makes them think they can drive :

For pity's sake, get the bus.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I agree - there should be a driving ability test done @ either 65 or 70.
I live opposite a fairly busy bowling green...........need I say more.......


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

there was summit on telly the other day - 90 year old woman who shot out of her drive and into her neighbours pond across the road (as you do) - she said it wouldn't put her off driving 

Wonder if she'll stop when she mows down a bus queue :


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Here in Luxembourg they have a very good system whereby your driving license is only valid until your 50th birthday. :-[

After that you have to go for a medical and re-apply for your license. If the doctor thinks you are not fit to drive for whatever reason then you will not get your license renewed. :'(

This means that all the fogeys that can't see or hear are not let loose in 1.5 tonnes of rolling metal and being a danger to other road users. :


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

If we're worried about safety on the roads then a better strategy than this would be to raise the age at which you can drive to at least 21.

As for old people I'm thoroughly against getting them off of the roads because then they'll be driven on to the pavements where they'll cause severe pedestrian congestion.


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm not supporting the aging population (and Iâ€™m not one of them :) however statistically the biggest problem group is the 17-25 year age group.

As long as the oldies are able to see (easy to test 8)) and are still of sound mind (difficult to test [smiley=freak.gif]) they represent one of the lowest insurance risk groups out there. Many have years of driving experience and simply arenâ€™t in a hurry!!

I would welcome compulsory eye tests for all drivers, irrespective of age (every 3 years for the below 60's and every year for the over 60's). Make this part of the tax disc requirements (valid MOT, valid eye test [for named drivers] and valid insurance).

At least when the oldies are trundling along at 20-30mph they are easy to avoid. The 17-25's are for more likely to have an accident and at much higher speeds, they are often relatively inexperienced and are often driving cars that are overpowered for their level of experience.

I'm 35 years old and in 17 years of driving I have been involved in 3 "no fault accidents" all of which were caused by young men (18,23 and 24) who were driving at excessive speed and/or not paying attention. Perhaps we should be looking at introducing restriction on what type of car/vehicle you can drive a specific ages or driving years.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I'm 35 years old and in 17 years of driving I have been involved in 3 "no fault accidents" all of which were caused by young men (18,23 and 24) who were driving at excessive speed and/or not paying attention. Perhaps we should be looking at introducing restriction on what type of car/vehicle you can drive a specific ages or driving years.


Firstly, I'm 28 with no accidents of any description and being 'no-fault' doesn't neccessarilly mean it couldn't have mean avoided...so I'm not really sure why you mentioned this. :-/

Anyway, I don't believe age is anyway relevant to this - it's about experience (which can be obtained without _having_ to be 35) and ability. The way people are tested for riding bikes limits them to a machine of 33bhp unless they take the full test which is more rigourus and the rider has to take the test on a more powerful machine.


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

R1 - I totally agree experience is everything and I am in no way saying that age is the most important factor. At 24 I was racing formula Fords almost every other weekend; however I was still a relatively inexperienced road driver averaging just 3000 miles a year. Likewise I have known drivers of 60 (and driving since they were 18 ) who have never driven outside the same village and could hardly be described as experienced (although they might tell you otherwise :).

I would like to see a system based on the bike system. New drivers (irrespective of age) should be restricted to 100BHP cars for the first few years. Likewise more experienced drivers who are found to be driving irresponsibly could also be restricted (perhaps 2 years in Polo might be a better punishment for repeated speeding offenders than a fine/ban).

The point I was trying to make was that if you read your local paper 3/5 fatal accidents involve the 17-25 age group and excessive speed. Personally I don't care about the drivers - no loss to the gene pool etc, I do however feel sorry for the innocents they so often take with them.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Agreed Andy_TT,

With cars becoming more and more powerful AND accessible to the 'yoots' of today, I definately believe that a BHP/Ton restriction should apply.

And a 2 year stetch in a polo would be superb to see for an ex-boy racer!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I agree with making the minimum driving age 21. It might give the kids a chance to grow up, & I dare say 25years ago, learning at 17 was ok, because the roads were practically empty.

As for old people, they are an absolute nightmare on the roads. I believe they are the cause of many many accidents. They sit at the front of a huge queue, driving at 40mph max. They moan about the people getting angry behind them, & have the cheek to call them bad drivers for wanting to actually get somewhere before next pension day. Then said queue of traffic gets so frustrated, they do something silly like overtake dangerously causing accident. Officially, it is the fault of the person overtaking, but really, it is the fault of the old person being inconsiderate at the front of the queue. If they would actually be considerate, & let the traffic pass <by pulling over>, one of my biggest stresses in driving would be removed.

This does not only apply to old people, but they are the primary offender.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't agree with min age to 21 - what should be introduced is the same sort of system as motorbikes - a staged driving test period where only say when 21 is reached and after sitting varing degrees of tests, can a full licence be given.
Start at 18 with Ls and low powered car, say max 1ltr, progressing through a test to be allowed to drive said 1ltr, then going on to more advanced tests which finally then gives allowance @ 21 for full licence.
Large HP & performance cars would be restricted to when 25 is reached or 3 years with full licence.
I must admit though that by 19 I was driving approx 90k a year and have only ever incurred 2 speeding penalties - both within 3 months of each other @ age of 20........but both where doing 40 in a 30... :-/


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Had a pucker incident today. There I was merrily driving along and saw some parked cars on the opposite side of the road. There was an old fella, probably 70, who stopped at the rack of parked cars which were on his side of the road and flashed me, as if to let me go.

Thank you for allowing me to continue, after all, I wouldn't want to be a nuisance to you :
But don't mouth profanities when I don't put my hand up in thanks :-/


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My Dad has now been persuaded not to drive and will be trading in his mobility Corsa for an electric shopper scooter :.
He is only 65, but he has suffered from Parkinsons disease since he was 42.
He was a real hazard on the road and it didn't help that he insisted on wearing those really big, dark, blind persons sunglasses 8). The scraps he had ( that were never his fault, of course) flinging the car door wide open, swerving to avoid paper bags, hitting kerbs, mounting the pavements, all in a 1/4 mile trip to the paper shop.

Just think Mr Magoo and you'll get the picture.

With his motorized scooter, he will be on the pavements, running over old ladies, pulling clothes off the rails, knocking displays over, driving through doors that aren't open. 
But at least he is happy. ;D
I love my Dad.

Lisa
Â


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The problem is most old people don't remember that they were young once and that they too found old folk annoying, smelly, ignorant, etc etc.
They are now old themselves yet expect the respect they didn't give their oldies.
At least they have the advantage of knowing what its like to be young, where as we younguns don't.

So olduns have more respect please, we younguns don't know any better. Â You do.

( My dad excluded, of course)
Lisa


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> My Dad has now been persuaded not to drive and will be trading in his mobility Corsa for an electric shopper scooter :.
> He is only 65, but he has suffered from Parkinsons disease since he was 42.
> He was a real hazard on the road and it didn't help that he insisted on wearing those really big, dark, blind persons sunglasses 8). The scraps he had ( that were never his fault, of course) flinging the car door wide open, swerving to avoid paper bags, hitting kerbs, mounting the pavements, all in a 1/4 mile trip to the paper shop.
> 
> ...


Lisa - this reminds me of my dad, he used to have an electric wheelchair and he was all over the shop sometimes, and if someone didn't give way............he'd give them such a 'I own this pavement young man ' look. i would just stand there and cringe, couldn't tell him anything - worse than a teenager


Thanks that's made my day


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

My dad always gets angry about "bloody pensioners driving dangerously and blocking up the roads" and he's 74 years old. He's also pretty poor at driving so perhaps he's just being ironic. :-/


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I think it is a lot to do with general mentality and respect for other people. Some people are born with these credentials...others learn...usually by the age of 25.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't agree with the whole raise the driving age thing, but i do believe in not letting a 17yr old buy a high performance car.... like say that buffty Gareth Gates wanting to buy a ferarri as his first car when he asses his test...

Eyes left<< compulsary drive a 1ltr 1987 polo for a year so you can then appreciate at 21 a high performance car, say a TT.....

Old geezers should be made to resit their test after every couple of years, I even think it would be agood idea for some of the younger generation to resit test!, i've don advanced driving and defensive driving, all i'm sure have bnefited me....all that's left is the race day...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> advanced driving and defensive driving


I've taken (and passed) an "aggressive driving" course.....

Its taught me the finer points of driving, such as:

a) cutting people up - how to pick your moment, and which hand gestures make it "OK"
b) tailgating
c) advanced tailgating (where you can't squeeze a rizla between the bumpers)
d) using the right turn lane to go straight on
e) roundabouts and how to be a complete cun.t
f) hooning camper vans (practical exam to be sat in Wales)
g) inappropriate use of lights and horn
h) undertaking
i) advanced undertaking and weaving
k) queue jumping at roadworks

There is also an advanced version of the above course where you complete the same practical tests whilst simultaneously using your mobile phone and reading a map..........


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

ROFL!!!


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

;D ;D
in refernce to g) .... is there an advanced course for extra bright bastard fog light installation and the incorrect weather in which to use them?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

.. and something on all other drivers having ESP so indicators are a waste of energy? ;D


----------

